# 2013 AutoTail Apache 634 spotlight fuse keeps blowing



## Glengyle (Mar 18, 2007)

The interior spotlights on our 2013 Auto Trail Apache 634 have been playing up. The first time the 10A fuse blew I replaced it. A few days ago it blew again, I replaced it and the lights were fine. But now as soon as I fit a new fuse and turn on the 12V power it blows immediately. The awning light also appears to be on this circuit. The van is still under warranty so I will contact our dealer when we return from holiday and have it repaired - 140 mile round trip :x . In the meantime can anyone "shed any light" on what the problem may be?


----------



## Bill_OR (Feb 6, 2010)

Hi - I suggest you just leave this annoying problem to your dealer to resolve. No point risking doing damage to anything!
Bill


----------



## larrywatters (Aug 21, 2007)

yep leave it to the dealer to sort and test it before you leave if poss.


----------



## Charisma (Apr 17, 2008)

If the fuse blows with all the lights turned off, then it must be a short in the main wiring harness - so leave it for the dealer.

If with all the lights off, the fuse is OK, turn the lights on one at a time to see if you can isolate which one is causing the problem. It will probably still need the dealer to sort it out though as a faulty light will be replaced under warranty. (I had a faulty one replaced but it was intermittently not coming on - not blowing fuses)


----------



## safariboy (May 1, 2005)

If the bulbs are Halogen (quite likely) one could have blown the fuse when it burned out. I would take out all the bulbs and see if it still blows fuses. If it does you have a short in the wiring harness and need the dealer.
Note: if they are halogen bulbs you need to handle with a tissue or cloth because salt from your hand will eat into the envelope and cause premature failure.


----------



## Glengyle (Mar 18, 2007)

Thanks for the advice folks. I had a look at all the bulbs and they all looked ok - no sign of burning. They looked a bit awkward to get at and with them being so small I did not attempt to remove them. How are the bulbs removed? Do they screw out?


----------



## Charisma (Apr 17, 2008)

If your Apache is the same as mine, then the spots are LED and cannot be removed. The lens cover unscrews to reveal a small circuit board with the LED soldered in the middle. The wires to the PCB are soldered too, so in effect all you could do is trace the wiring back in the cupboard above and disconnect the wiring connection to each lamp.

I go back to what I suggested earlier - if all the lights are turned off at their switches and the fuse still blows, then there must be a short in the harness. The lights / LED's would only come into the circuit when they were switched on.


----------

